# Free Husqvarna 10530HSE



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Not to brag...OK I'm bragging....but the Dealership that I deal with and buy their cast offs gave me a couple of really nice blowers including this Husky.....the PO ran it with loose engine bolts and it vibrated the bolts right through the deck...I had to fabricate a steel plate with new studs and weld in to the frame....came out nice!


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## NeoGP (Jun 21, 2017)

That's a great price!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow - I'll give you twice what you paid for that machine just to cover your time and material !


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

RIT333 said:


> Wow - I'll give you twice what you paid for that machine just to cover your time and material !


I'd have to get four times....LOL


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Now we're bumping into that thread earlier about ripping people off when re-selling equipment ! LOL

How do you get on the list for an OPE dealer's scrap heap ? Do you have to marry the owner's daughter, or be the owner's son ? Or both ...LOL. Whoops...


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I taught High School and the owner was in my classes 35 years ago.......

the owner and all the employees all call me Mr.Card...even the ones my age or older!...He treats me good with a great discount on parts, and selling me all the "abandoned " equipment. Many outdoor power equipment shops and dealerships have someone that grabs their junk....either that or they have to pay to take it to the scrapyard. I've got two that feed me now ,and with those and craigslist, am never looking for projects.


----------

